# GMail (www.gmail.com) is not working



## sms_solver (Jun 12, 2006)

My friend have a problem. The Gmail site (www.gmail.com) is not opening in Internet Explorer. I have installed latest version of Firefox and Opera to test, but the Gmail doesnot opens in Firefox and Opera as well. All other sites opens well in all of the 3 browsers.

I have disabled Windows Firewall, but even it did not helped.

Made new dial-up internet connection, but it did not helped

Could any one know the real problem or help me solving my frens problem.


----------



## lyroj (Jun 12, 2006)

sms_solver said:
			
		

> I have installed latest version of Firefox and Opera to test, but the Gmail doesnot opens in Firefox and Opera as well.
> 
> Could any one know the real problem or help me solving my frens problem.



hey i have firefox latest version ,but gmail opens in it.
in your case it may be due to some script being dissabled.
do u get any error?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 12, 2006)

try shutting down ur zone alarm & reinstall java


----------



## paradise_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

hey guys did you know that the original URL of GMAIL is *mail.google.com

sms_ solver TRY opening this in your browser


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 12, 2006)

but it works for me as gmail try installing sun java instead on microsoft's


----------



## JGuru (Jun 12, 2006)

There is no need to install Java!! To sign in go to *mail.google.com 
It should work!!


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually I also had problems logging in to gmail via IE...it takes several tries. But Opera is better....on the whole gmail service is slow.


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jun 13, 2006)

The problem is not about Java, Internet Connections and all

Its about COOKIES, Both Opera and irefox decline some third party cookies, if not configured to accept them

Also check ur Internet Explorer cookie settings

Go to Internet Options -> Privacy -> sites

type in *mail.google.com/mail/

and select allow

this will solve ur problems


----------



## Akshay (Jun 15, 2006)

Gmail does not seem to work with slower connections... Also shut hide ip platinum or similar s.w if u r using them...


----------



## vignesh (Jun 15, 2006)

DiD you install any extension in Firefox ?


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 16, 2006)

i think ur firewall is blocking gmail....
coz gmail work fine in firefox,,, even with slow internet connection


----------

